# Have any of you had your babyshower at a park?



## Abii

*So, my best-friend and her sister are helping me plan my baby shower and at first we were going to have it at a club house but now plans have changed and we cant have it there.
I looked into banquet rooms and they are all ridiculously expensive[$3000+] so i scratched that.
I thought about having it at my best-friend's house but there are 30 people and possibly more coming to the shower and I dont think her house is big enough.
So now, we are thinking about having it at the park, the baby shower will be in May so it should be nice weather.
I just dont know how im going to decorate or anything and we wanted to do a pot-luck kind of thing.
Have any of you had your baby shower at the park before?
What kinda games and stuff did you play? *


----------



## AlvysGrl

I think it sounds awesome...the awesome spring weather:) you can do a scavenger hunt through the park for one of the games and you decorate a pavillion with fresh spring flowers!! I have a friend who had hers at the bowling alley...It wasnt my taste lol but her husband enjoyed it lol...


----------



## cbhattarai

Having a baby shower in a park sounds awesome....:happydance:


----------



## Darlin65

I am throwing my friends at a park. Just to throw another idea out there for ya. I know you said you thought about doing it at a friends house but there would be 30+ people. What about doing it in someones backyard and renting some tables an chairs? This is what I wanted to do so the bathrooms and kitchen would be right there but she wanted it at the park down the street and what mamma wants mamma gets :haha:


----------



## mommytobe11

i went to a baby shower at a park. they rented a gazebo and decorated it with streamers and had a bbq. the only "game" they had was decorating plain white onesies with paint. they had flag football set up for the guys. it was a lot of fun!


----------



## mel9996

a good friend of mine had her baby shower at a park and it was lovely. they rented a gazebo and decorated it. they played pinned the sperm on the egg, guess the diaper, and filled up one of those huge bottles with candy and u guessed how much was in it. it was very cute and i had a great time. as long as the weather permits it should be fab


----------

